# Ox Heart?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hi all

Sorry I have what I think may be a rather silly question but here goes:

Is the fat around an ox heart ok to feed or should it be cut off? 
I got the first ox heart today (so far I've only ever had lamb hearts) and I was amazed by how thick and hard the fat "blobs" around the top of it are 

Is it ok of them to have heart several times a week? It's muscle meat not organ meat isn't it?
Do you guys cut it into small chunks or just big pieces? 

Also how long do you keep meat in the fridge after it has been defrosted? 
I tend to pack mine in about 3 or 4 day portions.
I don't like having to freeze the meat but there is really no way around it I think.

Thank you


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I tend to cut up the hearts and give the fattier parts to my active dogs and avoid those parts for my older dogs or those that are too heavy. I don't feed a lot of that fatty part in one meal and it is always attached to some of the heart itself. If you are feeding only one dog you might just cut off and throw away some of those fat blobs. 

I feed heart at least 4 days a week as part of their meals. Yes, it is muscle meat, but if given in large quantities is more likely to cause soft poops compared to other forms of muscle meat. It is very good for the dogs and is the primary muscle meat I use. Here we can also use pork heart and then I sometimes feed heart from lamb or mutton.

Forgot the last question. 3-4 days and sometimes 5, but by 5 meat is starting to turn a little. Poultry I tend to use more quickly because I can not stand the smell of bad poultry.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ditto everything Lisa said.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Thanks ladies  
The worst thing is cutting that stuff up LOL Rubber gloves made it much easier


----------

